

IPhone-App Development for Web Hackers - dominiek
http://dominiek.com/articles/2008/7/19/iphone-app-development-for-web-hackers

======
grag
This is interesting. Looks like it's not too hard to build an app without any
C knowledge since it can be coded primarily within safari.

